# Bobsykes Tonight!!!!



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Gonna try and land a few monsters gonna have squid,shrimp,and hopefully net some baitfish.Ill update as the night progresses. If I have any luck I'll let you all know. Getting my grill and cooler ready for the trip. 


Later friends,


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

take some menhaden with you. the reds have been slurping it up lately


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

missplaced_idahoan said:


> take some menhaden with you. the reds have been slurping it up lately


Cant go wrong with manhaden! Always get something! Live bait fish dont work so well up there.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Yep men haden is the trick. I'll most likely be out there tonight depending on if I go to Mardi gras.


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

I caught a decent sized pinfish out there wednesday night and lobbed him back out on the bridge side and hooked into something big that gave me a good run before snapping me off.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

I havent done well with live pinfish i had a live one out for an hour and nothing happened.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

AVIDfisherman said:


> I havent done well with live pinfish i had a live one out for an hour and nothing happened.


 Just one word should attract them....scent!!!


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply. Ended up not going, got blocked in the driveway by people going to Mardi gra for 6 hours


----------



## fox26 (Feb 21, 2011)

where are yall getting the mehhadden?


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Hot spots. Get the 5#


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Going tomorrow for sure ill keep you guys and gals posted


----------

